# bettas and bumblebee gobies



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

hey guys so i was looking at fish profiles and came across the bumble bee goby and i remebered how much i like these guys and was wondering if its possible to keep a pair with a betta? my tank will be heavily planted and i'll make a few more lowish caves if need be but will onnly do it if it will be ok with the betta. so far from my research its 50:50 so does anyone have any experience with them? would it work with a betta? i'm aware of the feeding issues of these lil guys and have a syringe i could use to get their live food down to them.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I remember these little guys! My cousin use to house these in her 10 gallon. Anyways was curious myself and did a quick google.

And found this link, http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball,%20Bumblebee%20Goby.htm
_Bumblebee gobies *can* nip long-finned fishes._

Basically the risk is yours. It's a gamble sort of like Betta's with ghost shrimp (some attack em, some leave em alone), etc.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I just read it saying they need brackish water. Salt water basicly and Bettas only need it for treatment, otherwise its no good for them, eny one else ketch that in the link and what do you think if you had them????


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The biggest problem I see would be that the gobies thrive best in brackish conditions....two different species

Brachygobius xanthozona -this one will tolerate freshwater but like brackish better
and
Brachygobius nunus_- _commonly called the Golden Banded Goby not tolerant of freshwate_r

_They can be hard to feed, mean and fin nippers big time and they really need to be kept in groups and I would never keep them with a Betta.....but really cool fish.....


----------

